# New Jacket...



## BBDJR (Nov 5, 2008)

Was just wondering what jacket you guys wear in really cold weather?  Needs to be water proof as well.  I am looking into buyin a new one soon...Thanks


----------



## Minner (Nov 5, 2008)

Good, thread. I'll be watching it as I too could use some recommendations. My cold-weather gears about worn out.


----------



## garndawg (Nov 5, 2008)

A little personal background, I get cold feet and hands on the stand.  I've tried a BUNCH of stuff over the years to keep my hands/feet warm and not much has worked.

Here's the setup that finally did it for me:
Baselayer: Underarmor Coldgear compression pants, longsleeve mock, liner gloves, boot socks, headsock.  Basically, coldgear covering everything except my eyes.  This is the standard UA stuff, not any of that 1.0/2.0/whatever.  Only the gloves are camo.

Outerlayer: Browning hydrofleece pro series; Parka is a 4-n-1, pants are unlined.   This is the same stuff as Cabela's MT050 and BassPro's Extreme Series.  Boots are some leather LLBean 1000gr thinsulate boots ($50 off clearance) and cheap $10 walmart fleece glomitts.  Although I will wear some goretex gloves if it's raining.

I've worn this setup in the mid-teens, it keeps my core temps up and my feet/hands stay toasty.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 9, 2008)

When the mercury drops way down I usually wear my Columbia Omni Quad parka. It's warm, waterproof and windproof. For gun hunting it is fine. I wouldn't wear it bowhunting because the fabric is kinda course and it makes some sound when it rubs against itself.


----------



## 1shot1kill (Jan 11, 2009)

Cabelas mto50 rain gear with scentloc....best I've ever owned.Got 2 sets,one insulated for the midwest and one uninsulated for down here.


----------



## Cromag (Jan 11, 2009)

This guy hunts out west and reviews all sorts of gear on his website.  Interesting stuff but he picks some really expensive items as his faves.

http://www.hardcoreoutdoor.com/


----------



## Goat (Jan 14, 2009)

wool


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 14, 2009)

I have raingear, but I also have a waterproof jacket lined with thinsulate and it is camo and has a hood. I also use the thick camo insulated hunting gloves, a polyproplyene balaclava and boots with 800 gr of thinsulate. No matter how cold it gets, I stay toasty warm.
I also have a insulated jump suit that I use sometimes, but I like to travel light so I use that the least.


----------



## Axle93 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ive got a Mountain Hardware jacket that i love. its windproof and the part that'll get wet if it rains is waterproof. i think it is the Nemisis. its is fine for stand huntin. i got it in brown and dont really have to worry bout them seein ya. ur in a stand. lol


----------

